# Your worst costly mistake while fishing?



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's mine:
Made the check out to GCCA Star Tournament for myself and my 8 year old daughter. Didn't have the $35 that week so I put it on the desk to mail in two weeks on payday. 

My daughter started pestering me wanting to go fishing. The wind was blowing about 25 mph so I told her we'd go next weekend. She wouldn't settle so I decided I'd take her to Clear Lake on the "wind protected" side of the Kemah boat cut rocks to catch some Piggy Perch. She was whacking & stacking them with a very small perch hook. At some point she got bored and was just dropping her line to the bottom and reeling it up, counting the cranks.

I was lounging on the front deck when suddenly, at the back of the boat, I heard her Zebco rod/reel combo slam the gunwale. Fearing she had fallen I sprang up to see her rod tip bent to the water. She had a fish on and was battling it with all her might. I told her to play him and don't muscle it. Finally the fish was coming to the surface. Assuming it to be a bottom feeder trash fish I didn't make any effort to help her land the fish.

When the fish broke the surface & saw us he dove for the bottom. This took place three times. I noticed the fishes mouth was torn wide from the battle on the little perch hook & only line pressure was holding the hook in the mouth. I then told her to work the fish up again but it may be her last opportunity. My plan was to take the towel and grab it and attempt to get him in the boat. I had not brought the net since, to me, it wasn't a REAL fishing trip.

She got him up the last time, I leaned way over the gunwale & grabbed him with the towel like a glove, slung him over the gunwale and in mid flight the hook came out. The 8 pound Flounder landed flapping on the deck.

I watched the results for the remainder of the tournament and the winner of the kids division in Flounder was 4 pounds. Having no funds to cover that $35 entry check cost my daughter a $50,000 college scholarship. Still makes me sick to this day.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow ,I could only imagine the pain of that episode.I plan to join that tournament this year,I caught and landed a 29in spec this last aug ,took it to boyds and it only weighed 5.48lbs.It could have been painfull if it were a heavier fish.I fish as much as I can so I feel the need to enter.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Wow ,I could only imagine the pain of that episode.I plan to join that tournament this year,I caught and landed a 29in spec this last aug ,took it to boyds and it only weighed 5.48lbs.It could have been painfull if it were a heavier fish.I fish as much as I can so I feel the need to enter.


 Man bubba......that must of been one skinny trout.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Years ago, before I knew much about saltwater fishing I had a buddy who would take me every so often that grew up in Bolivar and knew what he was doing. He calls me on a Sunday to tell me we need to go that afternoon because he had located some nice trout that were feeding heavily on the moving tide. There was going to be a good outgoing tide that evening. I show up and he had invited another guy who had less experience than I did. I had at least been fishing my entire life even though most of it was freshwater. Well, as soon as the tide starts to move, we start catching trout. All of the sudden I hook a monster. I am fighting this fish for all Im worth and concentrating completely on this fish. As I get her to finally give in and come pretty much on her side to the boat the other newbie whacks the trout on the head with the net. She explode back to life and ripped the hook from her mouth. This trout was enormous. My buddy tells me that was the second biggest trout he had ever seen after living on the island all his life. He tells me later, I told you I should have been the one to net that fish. He was right. After he mentioned it, I remember hearing in the background, him saying, give me the net, give me the net. I should have told that other guy to hand my buddy the net, and I would have had the trout of a lifetime. I have caught a number of large trout since in the 29-30" range and none of them gave this ole girl a run for her money. There are some things your mind will never forget and seeing that trout on her side at the boat is something I will never forget.

We wont talk about the 30" fat trout I caught in July the one year I didnt enter the STAR.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Richard P,
I had a similar situation. My uncle had hooked Speck about the size of the boat. He finessed it to the boat, told my cousin to get the net & NOT to touch the line as he grabbed for it to try to bring the struggling whopper to the net. My uncle reminded him three times not to touch the line but, since every undisciplined child refuses directives he reached out to grab the line and......SNAP!

I thought for a few tense seconds he was going to beat my cousin to death with his fishing rod.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

jeez----i wouldn't have told anyone if i did that. LOL!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a big trout in the surf last year that ripped about 20 yards of line on the hook set when I got it close my sister and nephew were yelling "cca trout" instead of netting it myself I let my nephew fail twice a wave hit her and she shook the hook I was heart broken


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

wasn't while fishing, but on the way home, thought everything was stored, got ta goin down 45 from conroe, and someone came up and flagged us down. stopped and looked in the boat and realized the tackle box had blown out. the little gremlins they show on that insurance commercial where they cut the limb and it falls on the motorcycle, well, i think they live in my boat.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

John_B_1 said:


> I had a big trout in the surf last year that ripped about 20 yards of line on the hook set when I got it close my sister and nephew were yelling "cca trout" instead of netting it myself I let my nephew fail twice a wave hit her and she shook the hook I was heart broken


That's why I net everything myself. So I can't blame other people for losing my money on tournaments or even in general.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

It wasn't me who it was costly for, but one time I was going out to the rigs with one of my old fishing buddies, in his boat. He had just purchaser a 25hp kicker motor. After attaching the motor, we launched in the surf. About five miles out we hit a good size wave and I look back at him just in time to see that kicker motor flying into the air. It splashed into the gulf never to be seen again.


----------



## baits n weights (Dec 4, 2009)

fishing in a bass champs tournament i forgot to tie down my rods on the front deck and lost about $800.00 in rods when I hit a big wave and saw them fly over my partners head into about 40 ft of water


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Bass fishing in a little cove in Coleto Creek Reservoir, i was idling out of the timbers to go to a different spot, thought coast was clear so i hammered down, ran smoith into a giant underwater stump, needless to say that Cajun hull was junk afterwards, was a 4k boat so i didn't have insurance on it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*29inch speck aug 27th*



BustinTops said:


> Man bubba......that must of been one skinny trout.


she was very skinny and must have been post spawn


----------



## awendel (Jan 22, 2010)

Many years ago, while fishing a tournament out of Freeport, I had my uncle and BIL out drifting behind shrimp boats searching for that big king. Along with the normal survival gear on board I also carried an old military style 30.06 rifle. I hooked into a large shark that I had fought for quite awhile. Knowing only one shark had been weighed in and it wasn't that big, I was taking my time trying not to loose this one. When he finally come alongside my boat, I looked up in time to see my uncle and the rifle. He leaned over the side and said "here, I'll shoot it in the head". Before I could say anything he pulls the trigger. My line immediately went slack and the shark just slowly swims away. I look down and he had shot my hook in two. Not winning wasn't too bad though. I had that partial hook framed and hung on the wall to remind me of the one that got away.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

High centering my boat 30 yards up on a sand bar, $500 later Boat US got me off.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

lost a rod reel out of the boat on the way home, about $40. threw a cast net on some old concrete with barnacles all over it, about $30. really nothing worth mentioning .


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

buying a 250 horsepower motor =)


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Surf fishing with a Calcutta 400 with a power handle and St. Croix surf rod. The surf was coming in so I got in the truck to move it. At the same time the guy who I am fishing with is fixing his leader in the back of the truck. As I get out of the truck I notice my setup is gone. Most likely a Jack took it out to sea as the other guy hooks up with a Jack. About $500 lost to the gulf.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SSST said:


> Bass fishing in a little cove in Coleto Creek Reservoir, i was idling out of the timbers to go to a different spot, thought coast was clear so i hammered down, ran smoith into a giant underwater stump, needless to say that Cajun hull was junk afterwards, was a 4k boat so i didn't have insurance on it.


We were crappie fishing near the bridge and saw a guy running a skeeter at about 50 and they hit s stump and went airborne, stopped, then kept going. It was the damndest thing id ever seen on that lake. We thought hed sink but it must have been smooth and missed the lower unit

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

18 mile round trip in a kayak in one day starting at charlies on lane road, to steamboat pass, then running out of juice on my new trolling motor so i had to paddle around tirnstake island and about 9 miles back to charlies down the intercoastal. I never should have trusted that battery meter. Almost got flipped three times on the way back in the canal by barges. It cost lots of energy but i gained some knowlege that day. "dont use a trolling motor to go further than you plan on paddling back"
No way was i calling anyone, i wanted to do it the hard way so i wouldnt make that mistake twice. I keep it within 5 miles now


-mac-


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Didn't happen to me, but I've heard the story MANY times.
Had three friends plan a fishing trip to Indianola. Two of them went to Academy the day before and got their CCA membership plus STAR entry, the other guy didn't. Short story is the guy that didn't get his entry caught a tagged red, he would have been the second guy to catch, so boat plus truck. This story makes me sick when I think about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Been bumped out of first place kingfish four times—either by one ounce, or another fish weighed at the last minute that was a pound bigger, or by getting towed into another port. Another time we had a boat's inboard engines both somehow get what the skipper described as "vapor lock" for two hours, within sight of Galveston, before they both cranked back up.


----------



## kelly thomas (Jul 10, 2007)

Most costly mistake was buying a boat - but it's been the most fun mistake I've made.


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I lost my tackle bag this past friday. It must of bounced out of my buddies low sided "devil boat". I started replacing the items over the weekend and between a new tackle bag, pliers, and more line I have made it to $100 and thats not counting any tackle, lures, etc. So I am thinking that trip cost me an easy $300 mistake. We tried looking for it but it must of sunk already or someone made a nice find of a bright blue tackle bag.:headknock

Not to mention my other buddy had his $200 Oakleys blow off his face while we were running.

Moral of the story is when its blowing 35mph from the South, STAY HOME!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Fished Brush to Bay Tourney last year... We had an "ok" day.. We had 1 trout that was 4.9 pounds and 1 red that was 6.1. That was really all we had, the others felt we didnt have a chance and wanted to get cleaned up before the weigh in, so, we decided not to weigh in. Well as luck would have it, we were listening for the first place trout weight "1st place trout 4.6 lbs":headknock..Then a bit later the redfish division " 5.7 lbssad4sm. Need less to say, those 2 fish were worth $3500. We were a little upset by this but we sure did put a hurtin on that bottle of Crown that night. ALWAYS weigh in!!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

My most costly mistake was getting addicted to chasing fish. Thousands of dollars later I built up a massive collection of reels, an assortment of expensive rods, a room full of tackle, a boat, and countless other **** only to realize that I only primarily use 2 rod and reel combos and a handful of lures that I'm confident in or my fly rod, which has become my new addiction.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

southpaw said:


> My most costly mistake was getting addicted to chasing fish. Thousands of dollars later I built up a massive collection of reels, an assortment of expensive rods, a room full of tackle, a boat, and countless other **** only to realize that I only primarily use 2 rod and reel combos and a handful of lures that I'm confident in or my fly rod, which has become my new addiction.


Except for the boat, I can totally relate to this post!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Fished Brush to Bay Tourney last year... We had an "ok" day.. We had 1 trout that was 4.9 pounds and 1 red that was 6.1. That was really all we had, the others felt we didnt have a chance and wanted to get cleaned up before the weigh in, so, we decided not to weigh in. Well as luck would have it, we were listening for the first place trout weight "1st place trout 4.6 lbs":headknock..Then a bit later the redfish division " 5.7 lbssad4sm. Need less to say, those 2 fish were worth $3500. We were a little upset by this but we sure did put a hurtin on that bottle of Crown that night. ALWAYS weigh in!!


same thing happened to us! fished this little tourney, decided our fish weren't worth a crud, so with the winds picking up and no fish in an hour we went back to the house, sat in the pool and drank beer.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

when i first got my boat, two buddies and i took her out. one had three of his rods (curado's on loomis) up in the t-top launchers and the rest of ours were on the leaning post launchers. when we cut across the bay, we get to a good area of water, get set up, and he looks around... where are my rods? all gone - blown out in between long reef and mud island.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Two of my buddies got into kayak fishing and wanted me to go with them so I borrowed another friends kayak to gone them and out to Cold Pass we go. I hooked up to what I believe was a big trout and I got uncentered in the kayak and over I go, and dumped evrything in the process! Found "most" of my stuff, but my Laguna/Chronarch combo was gone forever! That was my last yak trip I'll ever take!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Being 2 minutes late to the weigh in.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

At around 19 I Sank my dads freshly rebuilt boat at the North Galveston jetties. Lost everything boat, Rods, tackle, wallets, cell phones. I have more respect for those rocks than you will ever know.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow!

My most costly mistake while fishing? Deciding I needed a boat.


----------



## Fletch (Aug 20, 2005)

I was in STAR and released an 8.5 lb trout after I could not revive a 7 lb. I think I feel worse about the 7 lb trout than the other. Thats fishing.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Started bass fishing... Tons of new rods and reels. More tackle than some tackle shops... 


Cody C


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

My brother and I both catching first place teens division sheepshead this winter... We could have each won something like a 50,000 scholarship!!! Only if it was a few months later...

Tight Lines


----------



## GuyHarvey314 (Mar 3, 2012)

Had my yeti cooler in the back of the truck with three rods had to slam on the breaks hard causing the yeti to fall on its side and right on my rods broke two out three. spent $250 on new rods.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

My uncle and cousin fishing 3 years ago during CCA and caught a 90lb plus ling. Forgot the gaff and had to hand drag this monster in. Uncle tore a muscle and broke a rib to get the fish in and win my cousin his first boat. Of course he forgot to purchase the entry so no boat and one upset uncle!


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Costly mistakes*

Well I have had a few minor ones.... But it was my buddies.

Back in my High School years we were Tarpon Fishing in what is now Tarpon Alley. I remember it well, I had an old brown colored Starcraft Boat. I had a Nice Top Water Hookup on a Spinning outfit. I was about an hour into the fight, I relaxed on the seat of the cooler for a minute when my buddy asked me to stand up so he could get us a soda.... Everything from that moment on was in slow motion....
My line was tight and singing in the wind. 17lb test Trilene. 
I stood up, he flicked his cigarette towards the water as he bent over to get into the ice chest. The lit part of his cigarette hit my line between the pole and the water..... I fell backwards and the Tarpon was free to go where he wanted......

Then the same guy on the next trip out... Put out the anchor and never tied it to the boat....

Were still friends. He did replace the anchor and rope but I never got that Tarpon back....

Live and Learn
Patience is Golden
G.

QUOTE=Reloder28;4069029]Here's mine:
Made the check out to GCCA Star Tournament for myself and my 8 year old daughter. Didn't have the $35 that week so I put it on the desk to mail in two weeks on payday.

My daughter started pestering me wanting to go fishing. The wind was blowing about 25 mph so I told her we'd go next weekend. She wouldn't settle so I decided I'd take her to Clear Lake on the "wind protected" side of the Kemah boat cut rocks to catch some Piggy Perch. She was whacking & stacking them with a very small perch hook. At some point she got bored and was just dropping her line to the bottom and reeling it up, counting the cranks.

I was lounging on the front deck when suddenly, at the back of the boat, I heard her Zebco rod/reel combo slam the gunwale. Fearing she had fallen I sprang up to see her rod tip bent to the water. She had a fish on and was battling it with all her might. I told her to play him and don't muscle it. Finally the fish was coming to the surface. Assuming it to be a bottom feeder trash fish I didn't make any effort to help her land the fish.

When the fish broke the surface & saw us he dove for the bottom. This took place three times. I noticed the fishes mouth was torn wide from the battle on the little perch hook & only line pressure was holding the hook in the mouth. I then told her to work the fish up again but it may be her last opportunity. My plan was to take the towel and grab it and attempt to get him in the boat. I had not brought the net since, to me, it wasn't a REAL fishing trip.

She got him up the last time, I leaned way over the gunwale & grabbed him with the towel like a glove, slung him over the gunwale and in mid flight the hook came out. The 8 pound Flounder landed flapping on the deck.

I watched the results for the remainder of the tournament and the winner of the kids division in Flounder was 4 pounds. Having no funds to cover that $35 entry check cost my daughter a $50,000 college scholarship. Still makes me sick to this day.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine was not paying close attention & easing out of the Dickinson Bayou channel & hitting something running 50MPH. I folded two prop blades destroyed the lower unit, & bent the driveshaft on a Yammy 250....$5800 lesson in paying attention. :ac550:


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Decided I had found "the one" after spending a weekend fishing together. After the divorce it definitely turned out to be the most costly mistake I ever made on a fishing trip.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Turning into a channel, my steering locked up. We were pointed right at a wooden channel marker, and instead of coming off the throttle I tried to steer out of it. BAM! A new paint job and a couple of minor cracks repaired later and I had a brand new boat. A friend of a friend did everything for $1100, and did an excellent job. I was actually planning on getting the hull painted anyways.

Lesson learned: always have power steering fluid on board.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

When I was still guiding in Arkansas I just used to leave the stuff in the boat in the yard if we were going the next day. Got up the next morning and looked in the boat, lost my and a friends total of 13 rods and reels, 4 tackle boxes, graph and locator, charger and some other stuff. Last time I ever did that.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess the worst thing that has ever happened to me is I was out fishing and I had just lit up a 12 dollar cigar when my pole went down. It caught me off gaurd and I dropped the cigar in the water........ Still think of that cigar that I sent to it's watery grave to this day.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gfish said:


> I guess the worst thing that has ever happened to me is I was out fishing and I had just lit up a 12 dollar cigar when my pole went down. It caught me off gaurd and I dropped the cigar in the water........ Still think of that cigar that I sent to it's watery grave to this day.


Dude, you better knock on wood because thats miniscule! 
My buddy and i went to east matty one morning and he wanted live croaker. No live croaker but they had $20/quart live shrimp that looked like plankton. He still bought them and we went out and he was trying to thread on twenty of them on a little hook and it was thicker than their body. I asked if he had any pantyhose and he asked why...told him its the only way youre going to be able to use those things to bait a hook! He commenced to catch one 6" trout and we couldnt find the reef (dogbone?) he said he knew of and we ran around all day like idiots with a 10' pvc pipe trying to find it...it was horrible. I just wanted to fish. Then on the way back i look at the gas tank and theres about 1/4" of gas sloshing around in there and we were near sargent and we launched at matagorda...ended up running out of gas within a few miles of the marina but drifted up to a guys house and had to ask to buy a few gallons of gas. The guy gave me two gallons and i insisted he take $40, it was all the cash i had. He said just to bring back the gas can and leave it on the porch. We emptied the can and i returned the can to his porch with the twenties under it. Guy saved our ***, it was the least i could do. Not a horrible loss but a crappy day! 
The damage:
1 quart of zooplankton-$20
2 gallons of old gas-$40
Getting back to the dock and my buddy realizing theres a reserve tank- PRICELESS! 
He paid for the beer the next trip.

-mac-


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

My most costly fishing mistake happened a few years ago during the STAR, which my wife & I were entered in. Well one day we were fishing and she caught a 10+ lb sheepshead. I don't ever keep them because they are so boney, so I instinctively tossed it overboard right after getting the hook out of his mouth. My wife looked at me all disappointed and said "aren't you even gonna weigh it?" I thought for a second and said "oh chit, is there a division for those?"

Yeah.....I felt pretty stupid for throwing out a new 18 ft CC w/ 90hp outboard & trailer. Still kicking myself on that one I am.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Last year trailered my boat 50 yards to ramp, launched and ran to spot and *** where are my rods/reels? Pulled up to boat ramp and had flung them out uturning for ramp setup and ran them over pulling trailer out after launch. 

One Citica setup ran over reel, other citica setup ran over rod, still got to fish that day tho ;o))


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ...ended up running out of gas within a few miles of the marina but drifted up to a guys house and had to ask to buy a few gallons of gas. He said just to bring back the gas can and leave it on the porch. We emptied the can and.......


Same thing happened with a friend in his boat. I had to do the 150 yard walk of shame into the guys yard to beg for some gas. I handed him $10 and back to the boat I went. Onto the dock, handed the can to my friend and he began pouring it in. He asked if I had any trouble with the man. I said, "Well, he seemed reluctant at first but he finally agreed." Neither of us looked back in the direction I came. He handed me up the can with his back to me as he was replacing the gas cap and said, "Here, take this up there to him and tell him to stick it up his *$%@ !. As I turned to go back the man was standing right there. I had no idea what to say after that. He just snatched his can out of my hand and left.

I felt very small.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Reloder28 said:


> Here's mine:
> Made the check out to GCCA Star Tournament for myself and my 8 year old daughter. Didn't have the $35 that week so I put it on the desk to mail in two weeks on payday.
> 
> My daughter started pestering me wanting to go fishing. The wind was blowing about 25 mph so I told her we'd go next weekend. She wouldn't settle so I decided I'd take her to Clear Lake on the "wind protected" side of the Kemah boat cut rocks to catch some Piggy Perch. She was whacking & stacking them with a very small perch hook. At some point she got bored and was just dropping her line to the bottom and reeling it up, counting the cranks.
> ...


Remember, anything you'd done before that day led you to that moment. Had you done something differently, you likely would have not caught that fish that day, as you might be in a slightly different situation.

At least that makes me feel better.


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Had 3 costly mistakes in last 5 months. 1st was got all loaded and boat set in water. Got bait and started boat and went idling away from dock. Pushed throttle down and same time throttle cable broke. Loaded boat and went home had a beer and shrimp boil. 2nd about 2 months later and to fish in a tournament. Again got in water and went off away from dock. This time steering cable snaps so get 200 yards from dock and fixing to use trolling motor to go back to dock. Best thing is decided to fish anyways and placed 2nd and the winnings paid for my new cable. My 3rd worst mistake was in a tournament again. This time got to bay with 30 mph winds after 3rd wave crashed over bow decided to fish in some calmer water. Caught a nice fat 23 1/2" redfish and knew I was in the running for being close to the 5lb contest. Decided to fish back bayous looking for trout and flounder. Got time for weigh in mixed up and arrived 30 minutes too late. Later weighed fish after contest and found out would have pulled in 1st place. Learned tournaments and me dont mix LOL


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

txkngfish said:


> Had 3 costly mistakes in last 5 months. Learned tournaments and me dont mix LOL


That IS disheartening.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Knock on wood, i've had no major probs yet. Torn up a prop or two, and dinged up the boat, but nothing outrageous. Once though, while loading a small boat on the trailer to go home, i backed my truck down the ramp. My buddy goes to idle the boat onto the trailer. He stuck the throttle at the last minutes, and jumped the boat over the winch, spearing my tailgate with the boat. No biggy. Old, beater boat, and old beater truck. Sure was funny though.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Leaving a Curado 200B/Falcon leaning against a cooler with a 7" mullet in the water. Watched it get yanked in. Didn't get there in time. sad4sm


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

We were heading offshore from Sabine one morning. Backed the boat in and off the trailer. Buddy is parking the truck and I'm putting things in place explaining where everything is to a couple of newbies. It was a busy morning at the ramp so I bumped the boat in gear and motored away from the ramp to give the other boaters room. Stored several things then put a couple of rods in the T-top holders. Me being somewhat "vertically challanged" I have to hop a little to do this. First 3 rods no problem but number 4 is a 30 wide and a little heavy. Quick hop and stab and the rod pops out of my hand and hits the water. Buddy boat was a few yards away and those guys did exactly what one expects from good friends, they crack up laughing. I spend the next 30 minutes trying to snag the rod in 40' of water while the owner is standng on the dock scratching his head, trying to figure out why I haven't come back and picked him up. Finally gave up and went fishing. My buddy was pretty mad at first but calmed down and we had a great trip. New Shimano 30 and rod was around $600. The guys in the other boat still bring it up and say we could have won a bunch of money if they had video taped the look on my face when that rod went down!!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Fished Brush to Bay Tourney last year... We had an "ok" day.. We had 1 trout that was 4.9 pounds and 1 red that was 6.1. That was really all we had, the others felt we didnt have a chance and wanted to get cleaned up before the weigh in, so, we decided not to weigh in. Well as luck would have it, we were listening for the first place trout weight "1st place trout 4.6 lbs":headknock..Then a bit later the redfish division " 5.7 lbssad4sm. Need less to say, those 2 fish were worth $3500. We were a little upset by this but we sure did put a hurtin on that bottle of Crown that night. ALWAYS weigh in!!


I almost did the same thing when I thought that my 4.9lb red wouldn't place so I went home and took a nap. My girlfriend went to the weigh in early and said that no reds were brought in so far. I got up and went down there and won 3rd place worth $300


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

This cost us a visit to the ER during a EMB tournament and happened 5 minutes before fishing time. My buddy and I scouted the shoreline the day before and it looked very promising. We told her to shuffle as we saw several stingrays the day before.Needless to say we didn't get to try it out until 2pm with no luck. Mom still has a nasty scar on her leg and says she has lost some feeling in the muscle in her leg.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

wennis1 said:


> This cost us a visit to the ER during a EMB tournament and happened 5 minutes before fishing time. My buddy and I scouted the shoreline the day before and it looked very promising. We told her to shuffle as we saw several stingrays the day before.Needless to say we didn't get to try it out until 2pm with no luck. Mom still has a nasty scar on her leg and says she has lost some feeling in the muscle in her leg.
> 
> View attachment 483649


Man, how long after it happened was this pic taken?

-mac-


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Taking someone with me I thought I could trust!


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Didn't happen to me but it worked out in the end. Several years ago I was fishing with a bud at Fayette County. He hooked a nice bass probably over 5 lbs. He has kind of a flash temper. Got fish up pretty close, she came up, shook her head a little, worm and hook goes flying away. He tosses his Chronarch on a nice Shimano rod into the lake. I'm stunned. I mark the spot in my mind and a couple of weeks later go back and drag a weighted trot line hook for a half an hour and find the rig. I cleaned it up and gave it to him a few months later. Yes, I did think about keeping it.


----------

